
Thrown out of Ebay Live for wearing Google shirt - edgeztv
http://mystorespace.blogspot.com/2007/06/mystorespace-launches-at-ebay-live-but.html
======
pg
If this is true it's a bad sign for eBay. Such heavy-handedness is always
correlated with major suckage in the product.

~~~
edgeztv
I think I tried to convey that exact sentiment to their VP at one point during
that unpleasant encounter. And yes, it's a true story. The Auctomatics can
vouch we were there :)

------
davidw
I think it's pretty smart marketing in some ways. People remember that kind of
stuff, and it's getting them a lot of attention. I remember at Linuxcare when
the head of marketing (who was actually one of the brightest guys at the
company, except for Andrew Tridgell of course) pulled some kind of stunt, of
which I dont' remember the details, with the implication that Linuxcare was
_the_ place to go for Redhat support. Of course we had to pull it, but it got
on all the news sites and got the name out.

------
dmf
I just googled "Google Checkout." It looks interesting.

If it wasn't for Gary Briggs, Chief Marketing Officer for eBay North America,
I'd still be blissfully ignorant.

------
auka
eBay needs to get their act together. This is not their best marketing move...

------
Harj
If you interested in knowing what happened in a couple of the major panel
discussions during the event, you can read our notes here:
https://auctomatic.com/user/ebaylive

The Q&A; with the ebay execs was v interesting

------
migpwr
Ebay made the right call, I'd throw them out also if they pulled that
nonsense...

~~~
transburgh
What nonsense?

~~~
sfo
their product

~~~
edgeztv
I would appreciate some more constructive criticism about our product. Keep in
mind it's just entering beta. What about it seems like nonsense to you?

Update: "sfo" appears to be a troll - his account was created 10 minutes ago.

~~~
migpwr
This has nothing to do with the product. They showed up with a plan to stir
the pot... if it was for press then it looks like it might be working for
them. Nicely done in that respect but don't pretend this was a huge
coincidence.

~~~
pg
It's true it was suspicious that they wore Google shirts. Every little startup
I know of would wear their own shirts to a trade show.

~~~
gyro_robo
It's very common for people to display brands that they want to be associated
with. E.g., in fashion, you can't copyright a clothing design, which has led
designers to sell plain T-Shirts that say "Ralph Lauren", "A&F;", "Hugo Boss",
etc. Wearing a Google shirt is saying, "Hey, please associate our tiny little
start-up with Google!" It worked! And check out the press they're getting for
rocking the boat via the existing eBay-Google flap.

~~~
budu3
Yep, they definitely wanted to be associated with Google. In fact, if there
was a Google Checkout t-shirt they would have worn it. It's clear that they
went there to tout the merits of Google Checkout. That being said, it
unfortunate the way the Ebay exec handled it. He fell for it hook, line and
sinker.

